# Rip off price for a bike service



## Soup890 (4 Apr 2014)

Ok guys no joking

I know this should not be posted on commuting section but I feel like I get a good response here. 

Ok, I put my bike in for a service. They did not tell me a price up front. So today I collect my bike and the damage is £137.00!!!!!

This is the break down. 

Mudguards £16
Brakes £9
Cassette £30
Service £70
Clean £12

Total £137


----------



## morrisman (4 Apr 2014)

May be a good price dependent on what level the service was, a complete strip and grease of all the bnearings for £70 seems cheap enough. Clean at £12 is just to teach you not to take sh1tty bikes in to be serviced.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2014)

What bit do you not like? Seems fair to me.


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> They did not tell me a price up front.



Did you askt? Clearly not or they would have told you.

If you are not able to fettle your own bike then always agree a price up front, and also make an agreement on what the LBS needs to do in the event of finding more parts that may need to be replaced.

Rocket science it 'aint!


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2014)

The mudguards are a good price as are the brake blocks. the 30 for the cassette isn't too bad (internet searches could have got a bit cheaper). Fitting of these and a general service takes time. 

You could have done it yourself for much cheaper, and bought the tools.


----------



## summerdays (4 Apr 2014)

I think my first service cost me £200 almost, but I didn't know how to do very much and there were various parts in that too. But it did make me realise that it was important to agree what was likely to be done beforehand, and to maintain it a bit myself. Now I'm clearer about what I want them to do when I get it serviced. But in comparison to the cost of the bike servicing is going to add up. That's why I don't have a problem for MPs claiming bike mileage, if they have cycled, as it isn't completely free once you have a bike as some people think!

Look at it another way, how much would you be spending on public transport instead and do you want to be riding a well maintained bike or something likely to let you down.


----------



## User6179 (4 Apr 2014)

Would depend on what they serviced , most newer bikes have unserviceable cartridge bearings in the wheels , head set and BB so unless they changed some of these or trued the wheels or replaced cables then £70 is steep
Did they not fit a new chain with the cassette?


----------



## SS Retro (4 Apr 2014)

Learn to do it yourself make you tube your friend, bicycles arnt computer controlled rocket ships they were utilitarian transport designed to be looked after and fixed by there owner!
I am sympathetic to LBS they have to make money somewhere with the internet giants able to offer the same bikes they might stock at hundreds of pounds discount.
Mind went in Evans in Kendal and they had signs up saying puncture repair £5 I had to laugh wtf!


----------



## 4F (4 Apr 2014)

Top tip, learn to do it yourself. Priceless..


----------



## Soup890 (4 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> The mudguards are a good price as are the brake blocks. the 30 for the cassette isn't too bad (internet searches could have got a bit cheaper). Fitting of these and a general service takes time.
> 
> You could have done it yourself for much cheaper, and bought the tools.


I know this is a big ask. But could you tell me what tools will be good for the job, for the future?

Thanks


----------



## Spoked Wheels (4 Apr 2014)

Give the guy a break!!!!!

Not everybody is mechanically minded, in fact some people are scared of fixing anything.

I'm sure next time the OP will ask all the right questions. 

I do my own servicing so I have no idea whether £70 is a fair price for the service or not. When I take my car for servicing I leave it under the instruction that they call me before they change anything.


----------



## subaqua (4 Apr 2014)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/x-tools-bike-tool-kit-18-piece/rp-prod40997

is a good start , or you can buy them individually for a few quid more .

I worked out what i needed from looking at the equipment on my bike and then looking on tinternet and buying the best i could afford. park are good but can be a bit expensive.

decathlon have a reasonable kit too and you could use the list of tools to get u started


----------



## Soup890 (4 Apr 2014)

subaqua said:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/x-tools-bike-tool-kit-18-piece/rp-prod40997
> 
> is a good start , or you can buy them individually for a few quid more .
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I have saved it to my iPhone home screen page. This month's pay day I will buy it straight away. 

Once again thanks.


----------



## simon the viking (4 Apr 2014)

My LBS charges £30 labour plus any parts..... unless there is some catastrophic damage/problems the parts will be fitted as part of the £30..... very reasonable I reckon as a car garage charges between £60 and £100 quid (and main dealers can be even more) per hour..... he did say himself though I'd be best to buy some cone spanners and service my own hubs it would be a lot cheaper.........


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Apr 2014)

A starter kit like subaqua posted is a good starting point. Some things in there you may never use, (depending on bikes BB for example), other things you might wear out and buy a better version of as you go along.

IME though there's no need for the DIY bike mechanic to spend silly money on Park tools. I do have some Park stuff, (from when it's been on offer), but most of my other tools are things like Ice Toolz and Fat Spanner brands, and TBH I have no doubt they will all outlast me. The only exception to this is a chain splitter, cheap ones are made of cheese, so buy a decent one.

Or if you're happy to spend a bit you could always get the Park Tool MK-210 Master Mechanic tool kit, a snip at £6000


----------



## simon the viking (4 Apr 2014)

subaqua said:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/x-tools-bike-tool-kit-18-piece/rp-prod40997
> 
> is a good start , or you can buy them individually for a few quid more .
> 
> ...



That does look a good deal...... he will also need (or would be good idea to get) a maintenance stand either the £30 Aldi/Lidl one or the one @young Ed keeps telling people to buy (i'm sure he's on commission) Link please Ed!


----------



## Soup890 (4 Apr 2014)

simon the viking said:


> That does look a good deal...... he will also need (or would be good idea to get) a maintenance stand either the £30 Aldi/Lidl one or the one @young Ed keeps telling people to buy (i'm sure he's on commission) Link please Ed!


Is there a link for the stand??


----------



## simon the viking (4 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Is there a link for the stand??


Theres a whole thread about it

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cheap-workstands-on-ebay.148845/#post-2907213


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Is there a link for the stand??


YUP


----------



## Soup890 (4 Apr 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> YUP


Thank you my friend. All this is a learning experience for me


----------



## Dayvo (4 Apr 2014)

Bike repairs for the uninitiated does seem daunting ( we were ALL beginners at some stage). but it is far from impossible.

Either buy a road/mtb maintenance manual or book, or do some surfing to find a mechanic's course near you. (OK, I did it for you): http://cycletechherts.co.uk/home-mechanics-training/

You'll soon find your skills and confidence soaring.


----------



## Soup890 (4 Apr 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Bike repairs for the uninitiated does seem daunting ( we were ALL beginners at some stage). but it is far from impossible.
> 
> Either buy a road/mtb maintenance manual or book, or do some surfing to find a mechanic's course near you. (OK, I did it for you): http://cycletechherts.co.uk/home-mechanics-training/
> 
> You'll soon find your skills and confidence soaring.


Thanks bro, I will give them a call Monday


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2014)

What do people think is a fair hourly rate?


----------



## simon the viking (4 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> What do people think is a fair hourly rate?


Good question it seems people will pay (albeit reluctantly) a car mechanic twice the amount of a bike shops labour rate


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Apr 2014)

New cassette without a new chain...


----------



## byegad (4 Apr 2014)

I read this and it reinforces my decision to do my own servicing some 12 years ago. I have a nice tool set that cost me about the same as the cost of the OP's service and can do everything short of wheel building, but including replacing spokes.


----------



## summerdays (4 Apr 2014)

I'd say bike shops can't compete with online retailers for price or range of stock, but what they have got is the knowledge and skill and that is important. Mine doesn't mind me going in and picking his brains about how to do a small job. He can re-index my gears in a couple of minutes whereas I take ages, and I can't do as good a job as he can. As for price per hour - I just pay up, it's worth it to have them there when I want something (except on Wednesdays).


----------



## subaqua (4 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> What do people think is a fair hourly rate?


 
for a qualified mechanic they will have learnt over a period of time and taken proper qualifications.

A car dealer may charge £90 per hour but won't be paying his staff that much as there are overheads etc.

as an electrical technician I should be on £19 per hour and I guess i am charged out at about £50 per hour minimum.
I can service my bike in about 3 hours as i take my time and potter and remove most if not all components from the frame to clean properly. If i was doing it for a living i would get faster so an hour to service a bike and £50 for the labour would be a fair rate IMO . the £12 for cleaning is about right to encourage you to clean th crud off it before leaving it with them.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Apr 2014)

Another lesson to be learned from this experience is that regular maintenance, including cleaning is more efficient than waiting for your bike to need £12's worth of cleaning and a 'service'.


----------



## simon the viking (4 Apr 2014)

One of the mechanics at an LBS I know rang one customer up and told him to come and fetch the bike and bring it back after he'd wiped the dog S**t off the tyres


----------



## Soup890 (4 Apr 2014)

I tell you guys something. I have learnt a lot from your responses. I have a lot to learn. And I am thankful. 

I know I usually post rubbish. But in all seriousness I rely on you guys for knowledge. 

Oh and my wife took it lightly.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2014)

Well some of you may like to know some garages are now charging up to £150 +VAT per hour.
Unfortunately overheads are sometimes 7 or 8 times that per hour of what the mechanic earns.


----------



## young Ed (4 Apr 2014)

here is link also going as a status/feed thingy update for ll to see as i get lots of requests for link!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOME-MECH...sure_Cycling_BikeLocks_SR&hash=item230d2a53af
Cheers Ed


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2014)

Working in an LBS might be an ideal job for me, but I would be depressed with the state of bikes, and the pay is not great.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2014)

Whilst on this rip off idea, some of you might know I do PDR, well I had a guy phone me week or two ago about a dent on his Ford Focus and he told me a bodyshop had quoted £680 to repair and repaint it, only a car park ding. Anyway last week I popped out and had a look, this time he told me again about the bodyshop quote and the fact that another dent guy had been out and said it was not repairable using my method. Well that guy was in a rush or something because I quoted for the job £75+VAT which the customer agreed to and did the job to his satisfaction in about 10 minutes. When I presented him with the bill he reluctantly paid and said I was a highway robber. Rubbish mate I just saved you over £500.

The car was the Electric Orange which to repaint a door needs most of the side fading out to get a colour match.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> Working in an LBS might be an ideal job for me, but I would be depressed with the state of bikes, and the pay is not great.


Is it really a good idea to make a hobby a job, personally I would find fixing something as simple as bikes all day long not very challenging. Offering little reward in terms of satisfaction or monetary.


----------



## young Ed (4 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> Whilst on this rip off idea, some of you might know I do PDR, well I had a guy phone me week or two ago about a dent on his Ford Focus and he told me a bodyshop had quoted £680 to repair and repaint it, only a car park ding. Anyway last week I popped out and had a look, this time he told me again about the bodyshop quote and the fact that another dent guy had been out and said it was not repairable using my method. Well that guy was in a rush or something because I quoted for the job £75+VAT which the customer agreed to and did the job to his satisfaction in about 10 minutes. When I presented him with the bill he reluctantly paid and said I was a highway robber. Rubbish mate I just saved you over £500.
> 
> The car was the Electric Orange which to repaint a door needs most of the side fading out to get a colour match.


if you would of made it look hard and taken an hour or hour and a half he would be happier! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> if you would of made it look hard and taken an hour or hour and a half he would be happier!
> Cheers Ed


Maybe, but why? on top of that I have a lot of customers that I have to get to each day. I seldom get muppets like this one, most customers are very happy to pay up knowing we have saved them money and time.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2014)

I've serviced mates bikes and it's been more time getting the thing clean. Guess what, all works well after a scrub....


----------



## young Ed (4 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> Maybe, but why? on top of that I have a lot of customers that I have to get to each day. I seldom get muppets like this one, most customers are very happy to pay up knowing we have saved them money and time.


he feels like you have done more work and doing it in 10 minutes looks/feels like you have done a small quick jobbie that is worth a tenner 
but in all fairness £75 is very good for professional level dent repair especially considering you came out to him
Cheers Ed


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> he feels like you have done more work and doing it in 10 minutes looks/feels like you have done a small quick jobbie that is worth a tenner
> but in all fairness £75 is very good for professional level dent repair especially considering you came out to him
> Cheers Ed



Well I have been doing it for 20 years now and have very thick skin, so next time the guy calls me and he will it will be even more. I hasten to add I only ever go out to a customer when they are within 5 minutes of my route, anything else and they come to me.

It is not the job I charge for it is the result. Or the other one, you are not paying me for what I do but what I know. I use the first one.


----------



## young Ed (4 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> Well I have been doing it for 20 years now and have very thick skin, so next time the guy calls me and he will it will be even more. I hasten to add I only ever go out to a customer when they are within 5 minutes of my route, anything else and they come to me.
> 
> It is not the job I charge for it is the result. Or the other one, you are not paying me for what I do but what I know. I use the first one.


you could stand there and guide any ones hands to do the job and it would work fine but as you say it is your knowledge and experience
Cheers Ed


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> you could stand there and guide any ones hands to do the job and it would work fine but as you say it is your knowledge and experience
> Cheers Ed



Do you want to slap some money on that statement? for every 400 people that attend a PDR course in the USA only 1 will make a go of it. In the UK the number is very slightly better.

It is certainly not rocket science, but most people find it extremely difficult even with a good trainer standing behind them.

I will give you a tip seeing as you are very new to this life thing and are yet to get a job I expect, never not ever say a tradesman job is easy if you want to keep them as a friend, no matter what they do.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Apr 2014)

There is this very old chestnut that I may have posted up here before but it bears repeating.
A guy (call him Bill) works at a plant as maintenance man for a decade or two. When the new boss takes over he sees that everything is working just fine so he lets the maintenance guy go, economy right? After a while the production line slows and nobody knows why and several millions are lost in production then somebody boldly says "call the old maintenance guy".
Bill installs a widget that gets things rolling again and puts in his invoice: "widget - 25 cents, knowing where to put the widget $1000.00."


----------



## e-rider (4 Apr 2014)

simon the viking said:


> Good question it seems people will pay (albeit reluctantly) a car mechanic twice the amount of a bike shops labour rate


people pay car mechanics more because it's generally more difficult to do those jobs yourself and the car mechanic would probably have a higher level of training. However, everyone has the same right to earn money. I have a very high level of training for my job but don't get paid very well - life isn't always fair in that way! Also, comparing bikes to cars, the value of the car itself is much higher than the average bike so people are reluctant to pay for bike servicing. 

I personally have never taken my bike to a shop as it's all easy to do yourself and I can do a better job than the LBS anyway. I do think that £30+ per hour labour is totally acceptable though; people have to earn a living.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Apr 2014)

I think £60 -£70 is fair for a bike service and the going rate . Parts cost more in the LBS as they are retail prices . The cassette on my Defy cost £30 but they fitted the best one and didn't charge to fit it , I could have got a cheaper one online and fitted it myself but why bother . My TCR wont need a service as it gets tweaked if I ask . They are on top of it before I have a problem , that's how I feel about it anyway .

As for cheap tools , I'm no fan of those and think you do more damage to your expensive bike by using them .

Ed , you have ALOT to learn about customers . You have those that will ask for a bill after you have clearly given them the product and those that will have the money in your bank at a blink of an eye .


----------



## Cycling Dan (5 Apr 2014)

I notice people keep calling the op a troll or get tired of him. Well he must be doing something right as his threads are always big turn outs.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Apr 2014)

@Soup890: one thing that helped me finally pull my finger out, and start learning to do my own bike part replacements and servicing is: have a backup bike! When after years of riding my Vivente touring bike I finally bought a road bike about 1.5 years ago, this gave me the confidence to start doing my own replacing and servicing of parts, because I knew if I stuffed it up, I could always commute on the other bike .


----------



## Big Nick (5 Apr 2014)

I reckon for a full service £70 is the going rate based on prices I've seen advertised in bike shops. I remember seeing a price of £10 to repair a puncture and thinking it was a bit steep for such an easy task especially if your bike has quick release wheels but at the end of the day time is money!
Personally I think some of the fun of cycling is fettling your own bike and by getting it running better you get a sense of achievement.
I was thinking of doing a bike maintenance day run at a LBS but I'm put off as I've successfully done most of the jobs mentioned on the course content!


----------



## Soup890 (5 Apr 2014)

Big Nick said:


> I reckon for a full service £70 is the going rate based on prices I've seen advertised in bike shops. I remember seeing a price of £10 to repair a puncture and thinking it was a bit steep for such an easy task especially if your bike has quick release wheels but at the end of the day time is money!
> Personally I think some of the fun of cycling is fettling your own bike and by getting it running better you get a sense of achievement.
> I was thinking of doing a bike maintenance day run at a LBS but I'm put off as I've successfully done most of the jobs mentioned on the course content!


Adjusting gears are hard


----------



## young Ed (5 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> Do you want to slap some money on that statement? for every 400 people that attend a PDR course in the USA only 1 will make a go of it. In the UK the number is very slightly better.
> 
> It is certainly not rocket science, but most people find it extremely difficult even with a good trainer standing behind them.
> 
> I will give you a tip seeing as you are very new to this life thing and are yet to get a job I expect, never not ever say a tradesman job is easy if you want to keep them as a friend, no matter what they do.


sorry i meant literally holding their hands and moving them for them, but yes even so it won't be as good as you have a feel for what is right and not etc etc
very trades/skills i know including a wee bit of black smithing some carving and leatherwork and the list goes on and even as a amateur I do agree that I am still better than someone who has never gone near leather or heard a forge or thinks of a knife a weapon rather than a tool etc etc

By no means am I saying you are unskilled or a rip off nor is a good bike mechanic charging £70 fr a service
Cheers Ed
P.S: I'm by no means an expert but I know a certain albeit small amount about business and customers with my parents running 2 companies 1 of which I am heavily involved with selling to the public
and this is my second year of studying business in school


----------



## young Ed (5 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Adjusting gears are hard


depends, some times it's impossible but yesterday it was easy! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> I'd say bike shops can't compete with online retailers for price or range of stock, but what they have got is the knowledge and skill and that is important. Mine doesn't mind me going in and picking his brains about how to do a small job. He can re-index my gears in a couple of minutes whereas I take ages, and I can't do as good a job as he can. As for price per hour - I just pay up, it's worth it to have them there when I want something (except on Wednesdays).


I made friends with my local social enterprise bike mechanic. Learned loads, as she lets you do the work yourself under supervision. I pay for the parts, then put a donation in the box equal of what a LBS mechanic would have charged for the work, about £ 10.00/15.00 an hour is what mine used to charge before he retired.
At the moment my hybrid Boris needs new drive train, new cables all round, front wheel hub servicing: bought the parts, will attempt to do the job myself.
Pretty confident I can, probably will need some help with the gear indexing after.
BTW, spent about £ 60.00 on line for new freewheel, new front cogs and cranks, new chain, set of inner and outers cables.
I think we forget how the miles take a toll on our bikes.


----------



## Globalti (5 Apr 2014)

FWIW I once worked in a bike shop helping out on Saturdays. People used to come in with wrecked bikes then gasp in shock when the shop owner gave them an estimate of the cost of putting them right. More out of interest than anything I offered to take a couple of them home and fix them up and the owners agreed. I learned two things:

1 - Fixing other people's neglected bikes makes your back ache and is a dirty thankless task especially when you know they don't care a damn.

2 - No matter how much you charge, you can't make a living out of fixing bikes.


----------



## NorvernRob (5 Apr 2014)

I don't mind doing bits and pieces and maintenance to my bike, but when Planet X do a full service inc strip down, cables, bar tape replaced etc for £60 it isn't worth the time or effort to do it myself.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Apr 2014)

In a way I'm pleased it costs so much - it means I save loads of money that I can then spend on the bikes. I have only once resorted to the LBS's workshop in recent years, with a problem of chain skating on the inner chainring of a Veloce chainset. They couldn't fix the problem, but to be fair, only charged a tenner for their time. (I subsequently worked out (with help from the WWW) that the inner chainring was not machined centrally within the thickness of the metal, and the problem solved by flipping it over).


----------



## coffeejo (5 Apr 2014)

Everyone has different learning styles: I've tried reading books / watching YouTube videos but it doesn't register in my brain. Having someone willing to take the time to follow the old adage of "tell me, show me, watch me" does work - but I'm yet to find anyone with the experience AND the confidence AND the patience AND the time to help me with anything other than (very) basic maintenance so I'm happy taking my bike to the LBS as I'd rather pay for the service than have something go wrong. Having said that, I always state that while I'm happy for the essentials to be changed if they need to be, they're to ring me about anything else. Four years and the only horrid surprises have been mishaps following my own attempts to repair/service my bikes.


----------



## summerdays (5 Apr 2014)

I'm with you @coffeejo I find it takes me a while to learn how to do each step and it's nice having the LBS to sort out my mess if I give it a go. I know I struggle with strength too, so find pulling the cable tight enough to start adjusting it difficult! But once I master a skill I feel really pleased with myself!

Now that I've discovered that two pannier struts have broken, I'm trying to decide if I'm able to do it myself! Theoretically sounds easy but I have disk brakes. And do I stick to the identical rack because I know that it should fit?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Apr 2014)

victor said:


> @Soup890: one thing that helped me finally pull my finger out, and start learning to do my own bike part replacements and servicing is: have a backup bike! When after years of riding my Vivente touring bike I finally bought a road bike about 1.5 years ago, this gave me the confidence to start doing my own replacing and servicing of parts, because I knew if I stuffed it up, I could always commute on the other bike .



This is what helped me!


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2014)

What do you do with the parts you replaced?
Shops are charged for the rubbish & tyres/innertubes can no longer go to landfill.
Part of the cost that many don't take into account.


----------



## Globalti (5 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> I'm with you @coffeejo I find it takes me a while to learn how to do each step and it's nice having the LBS to sort out my mess if I give it a go. I know I struggle with strength too, so find pulling the cable tight enough to start adjusting it difficult! But once I master a skill I feel really pleased with myself!
> 
> Now that I've discovered that two pannier struts have broken, I'm trying to decide if I'm able to do it myself! Theoretically sounds easy but I have disk brakes. And do I stick to the identical rack because I know that it should fit?



Post a photo on here and we'll suggest ways of fixing the rack. My bet is that you could buy some thin alloy tubing and fill it with Araldite then shove both ends of the broken bit inside but that assumes the break is in a nice straight section of a spar.


----------



## Big Nick (5 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Adjusting gears are hard



I agree especially if they're SRAM which don't seem to like downshifts into lower gears !


----------



## User6179 (5 Apr 2014)

classic33 said:


> What do you do with the parts you replaced?
> Shops are charged for the rubbish & tyres/innertubes can no longer go to landfill.
> Part of the cost that many don't take into account.



Actually most parts have a scrap value , chains cassettes ,cranks, etc which should offset any charges for dumping plastic , rubber, etc .

Shop rates on the other hand after rent is the killer and where going to a small back street repair shop should be cheaper than going to one of the big retailers on the high street .


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2014)

Eddy said:


> Actually most parts have a scrap value , chains cassettes ,cranks, etc which should offset any charges for dumping plastic , rubber, etc .
> 
> Shop rates on the other hand after rent is the killer and where going to a small back street repair shop should be cheaper than going to one of the big retailers on the high street .


 But to keep them until you have an amount worth weighing in, is going to take up space.
Costs a £1 to "recycle" a tyre or innertube, locally. For a business, for me nothing.


----------



## User6179 (5 Apr 2014)

classic33 said:


> But to keep them until you have an amount worth weighing in, is going to take up space.
> Costs a £1 to "recycle" a tyre or innertube, locally. For a business, for me nothing.



That much , used to be £2 for a car tyre , don't know how much now but judging from all the car tyres I see dumped recently it must be a lot more.

If I was an LBS I might be tempted to cut the tyres up and sell them as tyre boots on ebay, 20 for a £1

Btw a friend who has a his own business lets the local travellers take away his scrap metal .


----------



## summerdays (5 Apr 2014)

Globalti said:


> Post a photo on here and we'll suggest ways of fixing the rack. My bet is that you could buy some thin alloy tubing and fill it with Araldite then shove both ends of the broken bit inside but that assumes the break is in a nice straight section of a spar.


It's on both sides but diagonally opposite. I have been know to carry quite a bit in there whether it is shopping or work stuff, probably exceeding the limit at times! Further down the struts the metal is visibly worn away by the pannier rubbing slightly so it is probably worth replacing them. It's between the two horizontal bits.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2014)

Looks as though the weld has given


----------



## summerdays (5 Apr 2014)

classic33 said:


> Looks as though the weld has given


Yes in two places, one on either side


----------



## User16625 (5 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> I think my first service cost me £200 almost, but I didn't know how to do very much and there were various parts in that too. But it did make me realise that it was important to agree what was likely to be done beforehand, and to maintain it a bit myself. Now I'm clearer about what I want them to do when I get it serviced. But in comparison to the cost of the bike servicing is going to add up. That's why *I don't have a problem for MPs claiming bike mileage*, if they have cycled, as it isn't completely free once you have a bike as some people think!
> 
> Look at it another way, how much would you be spending on public transport instead and do you want to be riding a well maintained bike or something likely to let you down.



I have a huge problem with it. Whats so special about these ****ers that they are entitle to get stuff paid for? Normal people have to spend their own money. So should they. MPs have it easy at taxpayers expense.

£200 seems a bit pricey. You can service a motorcycle for that but it would depend on what is done obviously.


----------



## summerdays (5 Apr 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I have a huge problem with it. Whats so special about these ****ers that they are entitle to get stuff paid for? Normal people have to spend their own money. So should they. MPs have it easy at taxpayers expense.
> 
> £200 seems a bit pricey. You can service a motorcycle for that but it would depend on what is done obviously.


If they drove they would get it paid, so better that it's cycle mileage, and it should only be for business use.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> Yes in two places, one on either side


 
You'd be as well changing it for a new one. Unless you know a local garage that may be able to weld it for you.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> Yes in two places, one on either side


Get yourself some whipping twine and whip it together .


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Get yourself some whipping twine and whip it together .


 I'd have gone with wire, as a temporary measure.


----------



## User16625 (5 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> If they drove they would get it paid, so better that it's cycle mileage, and it should only be for business use.



I understand that part. My point was MPs should pay using their own money like everyone else, regardless of mode of transport, circumstances etc. Where do me and you for example, get travel expenses (or any other expenses) paid for?


----------



## User6179 (5 Apr 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I have a huge problem with it. Whats so special about these ****ers that they are entitle to get stuff paid for? Normal people have to spend their own money. So should they. MPs have it easy at taxpayers expense.
> 
> £200 seems a bit pricey. You can service a motorcycle for that but it would depend on what is done obviously.



To be fair to cycle mechanics, car and motorcycle services without the need of specialist computers was simply oil change . spark plug , air filter , my m8 who was a post office mechanic would do that for £30 if you supplied the oil


----------



## User6179 (5 Apr 2014)

Was just thinking of real Rip-off services and cant help thinking about when I asked my Gas boiler engineer how many serviceable parts on my boiler and the answer was "it is more a saftey check"


----------



## Profpointy (5 Apr 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I understand that part. My point was MPs should pay using their own money like everyone else, regardless of mode of transport, circumstances etc. Where do me and you for example, get travel expenses (or any other expenses) paid for?



well if i go to my office ie normal place of work the I cycle (or drive) at my own expense - but if I have to go to London (£200 train fare) or Bangalore say, then I expect the company to pay.


----------



## Globalti (6 Apr 2014)

That rack looks in reasonable condition apart from the broken welds. I'd be tempted to wedge them open a little (it's not obvious what's broken) and send the photo to the retailers or the manufacturers, asking what they plan to do about it. It looks as if the weld wasn't done properly so they may well have had other complaints and you might get a free replacement. In the meantime - zip ties are your friend!


----------



## morrisman (6 Apr 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I understand that part. My point was MPs should pay using their own money like everyone else, regardless of mode of transport, circumstances etc. Where do me and you for example, get travel expenses (or any other expenses) paid for?


In all the jobs I had before retiring all business trips were at the companies expense so I don't see your argument. If I drove I got milage, if by public transport the company paid. Never fortunate enough to have a company that paid biking expenses.


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I understand that part. My point was MPs should pay using their own money like everyone else, regardless of mode of transport, circumstances etc. Where do me and you for example, get travel expenses (or any other expenses) paid for?


I get paid mileage when I have to travel to a different site to my normal base (at half the rate that I would get if I drove there).


----------



## Brandane (6 Apr 2014)

I do all my own servicing and repairs on my bikes, it's really quite easy once you have the proper tools, and advice is readily available all over the web. Same goes for my car (it is quite basic - a Toyota Corolla) and motorbike (up to a point; they can be a total ba****d to work on). Once you get them to a good standard, it is easier to keep them that way, and when you know what work has been done and when, it is far easier to identify problems if they do happen.

Yesterday I was helping out a mate who had broken a spoke. I couldn't believe just how bad a state his bike was in. Gears not indexed, everything rusty and not lubricated. He didn't even know how to adjust the brakes. And this is a guy who covers a lot of miles every year and I would say is a keen cyclist!

I think part of the problem people have with the prices charged in shops for bike servicing, is that they see BSOs in Argos or Halfords, and form the opinion that they would be better buying a new "bike" for £99 rather than spending £120 on getting a proper bike serviced. This only applies to the more casual cyclist, of course, who don't have the benefit of a bit of bike knowledge. Not their fault, they just aren't as interested as some of us.


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2014)

Globalti said:


> That rack looks in reasonable condition apart from the broken welds. I'd be tempted to wedge them open a little (it's not obvious what's broken) and send the photo to the retailers or the manufacturers, asking what they plan to do about it. It looks as if the weld wasn't done properly so they may well have had other complaints and you might get a free replacement. In the meantime - zip ties are your friend!


I've honestly had good mileage out of it, it has been on the bike since I bought it 5 years ago or so, and I do tend to put a fair amount in my panniers. As you can see the panniers have been wearing away the metal, so I would want to replace them eventually. (But I might use the zip ties in the short term, until I get it sorted - thank you).


----------



## Globalti (6 Apr 2014)

Fantastic! I love to see tools and equipment that show signs and scars of honourable hard work. There's years of use left in those, if you can get those welds sorted.

If it's five years old and so obviously used, I think the retailer and the manufacturer will dodge the claim so if I was you I'd look around for a local welding firm and bung the foreman a tenner for a quick "lunchtime" repair.


----------



## sabian92 (6 Apr 2014)

Not to rub salt in it, but my local LBS charges 50 quid for a full service (strip of the bike, everything greased/lubed and labour).

You should always ask before handing it over. You wouldn't get your car serviced without asking the price so a bike shouldn't be different.


----------



## Soup890 (6 Apr 2014)

sabian92 said:


> Not to rub salt in it, but my local LBS charges 50 quid for a full service (strip of the bike, everything greased/lubed and labour).
> 
> You should always ask before handing it over. You wouldn't get your car serviced without asking the price so a bike shouldn't be different.


I lost money on the Grand National and now you tell me this!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Apr 2014)

The Giant shop in Twickenham is £40 for full service but plus any parts . , I know this as someone came in there today and booked one while I was there .


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> The Giant shop in Twickenham is £40 for full service but plus any parts . , I know this as someone came in there today and booked one while I was there .



I'd question exactly what the shop does for £40, as there's no way that would cover the time spent on a full strip down of the bike, lube and rebuild. And if they say it does, I'd be very surprised if they actually do everything.


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Apr 2014)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'd question exactly what the shop does for £40, as there's no way that would cover the time spent on a full strip down of the bike, lube and rebuild. And if they say it does, I'd be very surprised if they actually do everything.


There was a price list on the counter , this was the top service . Others where cheaper .


----------



## Crankarm (7 Apr 2014)

A 'cyclist' who doesn't know one end of their bike from the other is not a proper cyclist.

If you can't do your own bike maintenance or learn to do it, then you are going to have to pay some one to do it for you, like everything else in life.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> It's on both sides but diagonally opposite. I have been know to carry quite a bit in there whether it is shopping or work stuff, probably exceeding the limit at times! Further down the struts the metal is visibly worn away by the pannier rubbing slightly so it is probably worth replacing them. It's between the two horizontal bits.



The rack wouldn't be a Blackburn rack by any chance?


----------



## summerdays (7 Apr 2014)

Crankarm said:


> The rack wouldn't be a Blackburn rack by any chance?


No a Nimrod I think - fitted by the shop at the time of purchase.


----------



## Soup890 (7 Apr 2014)

Crankarm said:


> A 'cyclist' who doesn't know one end of their bike from the other is not a proper cyclist.
> 
> If you can't do your own bike maintenance or learn to do it, then you are going to have to pay some one to do it for you, like everything else in life.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Apr 2014)

Crankarm said:


> A 'cyclist' who doesn't know one end of their bike from the other is not a proper cyclist.


Well, I doubt Wiggo mickles his chain


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, I doubt Wiggo mickles his chain


I bet he knows how to though.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> I bet he knows how to though.


Yeah, most probably he does ... just could not find a quick appropriate response to Mr. Perfection there


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2014)




----------

